

Why Getting Into Harvard is No Longer an Honor - PieSquared
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/class-struggle/post/why-getting-into-harvard-is-no-longer-an-honor/2012/04/04/gIQAPhBVvS_blog.html

======
stupandaus
The misguided assumption here is that we live in a meritocratic world, which
is simply not the case.

Furthermore, even in a meritocratic world, there are many things an "old
money" student will be able to offer that others will not.

------
peter_l_downs

        > His great weakness? He’s an Asian applying for financial aid.
    

Every single Ivy-league school has need-blind admissions; that is, an
applicant's need for financial aid has no effect on their admittance
([http://www.admissionsconsultants.com/college/ivy_league_fina...](http://www.admissionsconsultants.com/college/ivy_league_financial_aid.asp)).

